# Looking for Taxidermist to do short presentation - Warren



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Looking for a Taxidermist to give short presentation on preserving fish and game for mounting or maybe differences between true mounts and reproductions, etc.. anything really, for a large fishing club in the Warren area. 

If you're interested, please conatact me. Usually a 20 -30 minute presentation is all thats necessry, and the membership usually has some followup questions for the speaker. You could certainly put flyers out or whatever. Dinners on me.

Let me know.

Jason Adam
President - Detroit Area Steelheaders.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

ttt

Nobody in the area????


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

you may try Raynard Moll out of Adrian at 517-403-1730. He may be interested in doing it


----------

